# "Wise Food" Opinions?



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Noticed this the other day, was just wondering if this stuff is any good, and if this is actually a decent deal? Anyone have any experience with this brand? Seems legit, but I don't wanna utilize potentially limited hot water on something that doesn't possess enough nutrients, or that MIGHT make me poop like a howitzer 

Wise Food 60 Serving Bucket & AMK Trauma Pak with QuikClot PACKAGE DEAL plus FREE SHIPPING


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

The Fark Knight said:


> Noticed this the other day, was just wondering if this stuff is any good, and if this is actually a decent deal? Anyone have any experience with this brand? Seems legit, but I don't wanna utilize potentially limited hot water on something that doesn't possess enough nutrients, or that MIGHT make me poop like a howitzer
> 
> Wise Food 60 Serving Bucket & AMK Trauma Pak with QuikClot PACKAGE DEAL plus FREE SHIPPING


Another guy here felt is was a ripoff which I personally don't agree. Now if you sit down and eat a couple of servings of every thing you will probably won't be happy with it. Now in my case I've bought all of mine in 240 serving packs and have also tried their samples before buying anything.

Now in my opinion and I've also tried Go Foods, Mountain House and Wise as well as MRE. I took the meats, vegetables, fruits as well as dinner/breakfast in 240 servings and 120 for milk and eggs. Now I can't stand most powdered eggs but theirs wasn't that bad though not as good as fresh nor is their food as tasty as I would make under normal conditions. However no rules that say you can't add spices or mix and match either with the freeze dried which is also dehydrated and accounts for the light weight since water is the largest part of the weight of foods.

I also have bought a few #10 cans of the Mountain house but was selective as to what I bought as none are all equal in flavor to start with. Compared to Military type MRE these are all better than that as far as taste but again no rules says you can't add flavor to them with spices etc. As for expense I found it on a par with what I would spend for my wife and I over 6 months and we would be able to live on this stuff for about a year for us. I also don't have places to store large amounts of food just a single small closet and it all fit in there easily.

I do suggest you call wise directly about ordering through them as they gave me decent discounts and free shipping on all of my orders which was over several months not all at once. Mountain House is pretty common in most sporting goods stores and Go Foods I've seen in Whole Foods though I didn't care for it very much. Oh and I don't have anything to do with any of these companies other than as a customer. I also suggest you look into beans, rice and canned goods as some of those have long shelf lives as well.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> I think for it's intended purpose, it is way better than starving....light, long shelf life and reasonably priced....you could pack several months worth in a small package and that may be the the life or death difference. I have been adding more to my preps and will continue to.


You have that right for sure as well as light enough to grab and go with it, not getting wore out moving it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Call Wise on their 800 number and see if they offer a free sample. It turns out that the long lasting stuff has no meat so it will last longer. The sample I tried was ok. I bought 1 pail for grab & go. Will probably get a few more because of light weight but, you need to have water for it


----------



## Monica (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and a new consultant with Thrive foods. It's a fairly new company selling freeze dried food and emergency gear. The food is of the highest quality, flash frozen within 4 hours of harvesting. Most of the foods are non-GMO. They have a monthly shipping program, your budget and you select which foods and products you want each month. Please check us out 

My family has not found another freeze dried food company with the high standards that Thrive has. The food is wonderful, I will send samples to those interested.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

PM sent Monica.


----------



## Chickasaw Outlaw (Nov 12, 2012)

this appears to multi marketing. yes or no


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I like wise food's. I have purchase the 240 servings. You may want to call the 800 number a get a free sample, and I have found if I call, I get a better price than what's on the internet.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Old Man said:


> I like wise food's. I have purchase the 240 servings. You may want to call the 800 number a get a free sample, and I have found if I call, I get a better price than what's on the internet.


I agree and did get better prices than listed and even some extra thrown in a time or two.


----------



## Monica (Mar 26, 2013)

Chickasaw Outlaw said:


> this appears to multi marketing. yes or no


It is, but that does not change the fact that I'm a prepper just like you. I found this product to be superior and will try to share it in any way I can. I just got back home from the annual convention and I am really excited about it.


----------



## burkecj (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a "ripoff" -- but you are paying a lot for taste. Which in a survival situation doesn't seem to be the most pressing factor. I mean, for that kind of money, it doesn't seem like it goes a very long way -- 2 meals a day for a month? What's the calorie count on one of those meals? It seems like you could probably make a "bucket o' dry food" for cheaper that would go much longer. Again, it looks like it comes down to paying for taste.


----------



## medudeman259 (Mar 5, 2013)

IMO i would try a single of maybe 2-5 diffrent items before i settle on any one series but i know i like mountain house


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

medudeman259 said:


> IMO i would try a single of maybe 2-5 diffrent items before i settle on any one series but i know i like mountain house


I agree and wouldn't buy any of them with out a sample or at least tasting their product. I've tried Wise, Mountain House, Go Foods as well as MRE. I bought some Wise and Mountain House so far but also very selective about what I buy from each. For example I just can't deal with powdered eggs so I avoid them. I also found Go Foods not only more expensive than Wise and Mountain house it also took a bit more water and had to be boiled which the others didn't.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't seen Augason farms freeze dried foods mentioned.I tried many of the samples and found they weren't too bad.I have some mountain house products as well.But I only order freeze dried to suppliment what staples i've already got.Meaning I don't buy freeze dried complete meals because i'm not paying for a #10 can of beef and noodles,it's a waste.Instead I buy brown gravy #10 cans and freeze dried roast beef #10 cans and store my own pasta so instead of 12 meals per $20(average) can,out of a can of gravy and beef with my own cheap pasta,I now have more like 80 meals and yes I can add my own seasonings if needed.

I also picked up,not too long ago,6lbs of freeze dried apples that was on sale and to give you an idea of how much 6lbs of freeze dried fruit is,I recieved a 6g bucket with 4 lbs plus 4 #10 cans each being a half lb. I also grabbed a 6g bucket of mixed fruit that was on special as well.When I shop for freeze dried,I go for stuff that can go with my staples.A bowl of oatmeal will taste pretty damn good with a little cinnamon/sugar and some apples or blueberries stirred in.I don't go for the bulk ready meal kits,for one they're too expensive and two,theres too much stuff I don't want or already have in the kits.

The complete meals are good for bugouts,hiking,camping,etc.Just too expensive for me.But for staying put and long term storage,they have quite a few items I like.We only stock enough complete meal kits for about 3/4 days worth.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone considered the "Lean Quisine" type of packaged meals? They don't require refridgeration and contain some meat in them. They are "canned" food in a soft package. The packaging is more fragile than cans but it is also lighter. I have used similar meals on back-packing trips but it has been a long time ago.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Has anyone considered the "Lean Quisine" type of packaged meals? They don't require refridgeration and contain some meat in them. They are "canned" food in a soft package. The packaging is more fragile than cans but it is also lighter. I have used similar meals on back-packing trips but it has been a long time ago.


They and most things you keep in your pantry will probably work for hiking and camping. The difference is the self life and really don't know about Lean Cuisine meals will last long term. A lot of the stuff most have in their pantry as a date to eat by on them but often last a couple of years past that and still eatable. None however last 15 - 30 years before they start to degrade usually. Twinkies and Spam are about the only two that seem to last forever.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, a couple of years is well beyond what I plan on food storage to last. The storage is to get me through the first year so that crops can be produced and trade centers organized. I don't believe it is practical, or even possible, to have an indefinite supply of food stored. A one year supply is as much as I can wrap my mind around and that is tough all by itself. I moved to this area because it is an agricultural area with grains, vegetables and fruit all around me. I can trade my services for food directly from the ones who raise it. I can raise some on my own land but not enough for survival alone. That is why I spend time getting to know the people and what their capabilities are. There are a lot of people in the area that will be hurting but I have a group that includes a nurse, another metal smith, like myself, a firearms dealer, a woodworker/cabinet maker, and more that I met at the range who are able to handle weapons from black powder muzzle loaders to semi-autos. Some of these people can preserve food, make alcohol, have gardens, farms or orchards of their own. I am slowly building a small community that can be self reliant without more than a year's worth of stored food.
I don't have any of the pre-packaged food in my storage as I opt for whole hard winter red wheat, dried beans, rice, canned fruit, peanut butter, honey, sugar, coffee, tea, cocoa, some canned meats, wine and hard liquor and that is just off the top of my head. I have a hand grinder for the wheat and one for meat, a fruit press and two pressure cookers. I have a BOB but I can't plan on being able to use it at least until my back gets stronger and there is little area to bug-out to. There are two main roads - no interstates and there are small towns around us with the nearest small city about 80 miles away. I am, more or less, bugged out with a support group of this small town all around me. This is an ideal place to bug-in and stay.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> OK, a couple of years is well beyond what I plan on food storage to last. The storage is to get me through the first year so that crops can be produced and trade centers organized. I don't believe it is practical, or even possible, to have an indefinite supply of food stored. A one year supply is as much as I can wrap my mind around and that is tough all by itself. I moved to this area because it is an agricultural area with grains, vegetables and fruit all around me. I can trade my services for food directly from the ones who raise it. I can raise some on my own land but not enough for survival alone. That is why I spend time getting to know the people and what their capabilities are. There are a lot of people in the area that will be hurting but I have a group that includes a nurse, another metal smith, like myself, a firearms dealer, a woodworker/cabinet maker, and more that I met at the range who are able to handle weapons from black powder muzzle loaders to semi-autos. Some of these people can preserve food, make alcohol, have gardens, farms or orchards of their own. I am slowly building a small community that can be self reliant without more than a year's worth of stored food.
> I don't have any of the pre-packaged food in my storage as I opt for whole hard winter red wheat, dried beans, rice, canned fruit, peanut butter, honey, sugar, coffee, tea, cocoa, some canned meats, wine and hard liquor and that is just off the top of my head. I have a hand grinder for the wheat and one for meat, a fruit press and two pressure cookers. I have a BOB but I can't plan on being able to use it at least until my back gets stronger and there is little area to bug-out to. There are two main roads - no interstates and there are small towns around us with the nearest small city about 80 miles away. I am, more or less, bugged out with a support group of this small town all around me. This is an ideal place to bug-in and stay.


That is all well and good however not all of us can live in a place where we have the grounds to grow foods or even places to store a years supply of standard foods. However this is meant to be put away up to 15 to 30 years and not eaten when standard foods are available. I have enough for 2 people to last one year, but without knowing when this will happen I'm planing accordingly. I know I would of loved to have a single bucket after Hurricane Andrew as we had little to eat for a few weeks.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Wise foods are way to expensive for what you get. Dollar for dollar you can buy rice, beans etc much cheaper and get 4-5 times more food than what Wise offers.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> Wise foods are way to expensive for what you get. Dollar for dollar you can buy rice, beans etc much cheaper and get 4-5 times more food than what Wise offers.


Can't argue on the price,but when you're wanting foods for serious LTS,you'll be very grateful to have a little variety to go with your rice and beans.Don't get me wrong,rice and beans are must have superfood staples that everybody should have on hand.And I agree with joec,some of us just don't have the land to fully sustain a family and i'm willing to bet many on here doesn't either.Alot of my freeze dried foods are in meats and sauces (marinara,alfredo,etc),canned butter,etc.,basically like I mentioned before,all select items to "go with" my dry food strorages.I can understand about buying complete meals kits,no doubt,they're expensive.However,I can't wrap my mind around people only wanting to stock for a year at most?Ever hear of "crop failure""drought""violent storms,floods"""livestock loss or disease"?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy thread revival. I'm putting together a 30 day supply of food to go along with my 30 day water supply. I contacted Wise food and will be getting samples. I'll probably try a few more companies mentioned in this thread. They have several options for what you can purchase. My thoughts are creating a variety of supplies, I really am not interested in cooking the food beyond heating water and mixing in the pouch. I don't want to create a mess with pots and pans, silverware and plates, and waste water cleaning them. I don't want to make a batch that needs to be stored post cooking. I'm thinking one and done. Whatever I end up buying, I'll supplement with things like instant hot chocolate drink, tea, oatmeal packets. My only requirement is that it taste good. We'll see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Holy thread revival. I'm putting together a 30 day supply of food to go along with my 30 day water supply. I contacted Wise food and will be getting samples. I'll probably try a few more companies mentioned in this thread. They have several options for what you can purchase. My thoughts are creating a variety of supplies, I really am not interested in cooking the food beyond heating water and mixing in the pouch. I don't want to create a mess with pots and pans, silverware and plates, and waste water cleaning them. I don't want to make a batch that needs to be stored post cooking. I'm thinking one and done. Whatever I end up buying, I'll supplement with things like instant hot chocolate drink, tea, oatmeal packets. My only requirement is that it taste good. We'll see.


Holy Thread Revival! That was classic!
Seriously, We have a number of Wise Food Products. Do they taste good? Hmmmm, depends on your taste. 
Some do and some don't. Our decision to buy some Wise and Mountain House was to have diversification and back up. Overpriced? What isn't now a days?
But we strongly believe in diversification so we have a wide array of Food Storage; First are Grocery Store cans that we rotate, then we have a variety of products in 5 gallon buckets w/food sealed in Mylar and O2 absorbers, also 1 gallon meal sized food stored in mylar, also some Wise and Mountain House products in freeze dried and cans, also some other brands that I forget right now, plus we have our own canning jars. Good luck.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Holy Thread Revival! That was classic!
> Seriously, We have a number of Wise Food Products. Do they taste good? Hmmmm, depends on your taste.
> Some do and some don't. Our decision to buy some Wise and Mountain House was to have diversification and back up. Overpriced? What isn't now a days?
> But we strongly believe in diversification so we have a wide array of Food Storage; First are Grocery Store cans that we rotate, then we have a variety of products in 5 gallon buckets w/food sealed in Mylar and O2 absorbers, also 1 gallon meal sized food stored in mylar, also some Wise and Mountain House products in freeze dried and cans, also some other brands that I forget right now, plus we have our own canning jars. Good luck.


I'm thinking variety of choices for 30 days as well. Not sure if this is the forum I participated in a pole about SHTF, but in my case if it happened tomorrow I'd up the creek w/o a boat or paddle. I'm away working 4-6 days a week and I have not kept much food in the house, just no need to do so until I began thinking about what if, joined this forum and have listened to too much talk radio So I want to be able to be 30 days w/o electricity ready.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't discount the Wise foods dried fruit. They are actually pretty tasty. Good luck!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Its not gourmet folks, its food to help you survive, I know not one sole who eats MRE's because they are great. On another note I have not seen a real complaint against Augoson or Wise foods.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

We have a few totes of wise food in our supplies. I sent samples home to the wife and kids and they gave their approval. Basically if a 9 and 7yr old girls enjoy then than at least it's not bad. I personally never tasted then but my wife said they were better than mre's. 

Jeep I have a guy in my support team here who eats mre's whenever he can get a chance. He is also very odd. Go figure.


----------

